# Help required!!! new business start up in Orlando



## gdonn2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum.Im originally from Scotland and currently staying in Orlando and just about to start a business and I need some help!! Im applying for an E2 and almost ready to submit the application. My problem is, i need letters of intent ie a letter stating that once the company is started you would consider giving some business. Its a residential cleaning business, so ideally , any property management company owners out there would be ideal. There is no obligation to actually give the business, so basically its just a paper exercise.Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Graeme.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If someone gives you a letter of intent and it can be determined that it is fraudulent, as in something that is in response to a solicitation like this, both you and the person who writes the letter will be in trouble.


----------

